# First Go



## tom (Jun 2, 2003)

This is my first shot at posting an image










The story is I was given this watch as a wreck, busted glass,us movement,damaged dial etc. My watchmaker advised I send it back to Tag for a service!!!!!. Which I did after 6 months it came back from the swiss service department totally rebuilt with NOS dial hands etc and a new movement.

Cost all in Â£300, a bargin which got me hooked on collecting and restoration.

Tom


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Sorry Tom all I can see is the dreaded red x


----------



## gravedodger (Feb 15, 2004)

red X here as well Tom ... have you uploaded your picture to a website first ?

if you're stuck and want me to store some photos in a folder for you on my website until you get the hang of posting images just gimme a shout









cheers

gravedodger


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Great, can I send all my pics to you too and keep my company website clean?


----------



## gravedodger (Feb 15, 2004)

doh ..... what door have i opened









lol ..... i'm slowing filling up my 500meg of space .... but very slowy


----------



## tom (Jun 2, 2003)

This seems to be a problem with village photo.It linked to start with, we will try again later.


----------



## tom (Jun 2, 2003)




----------



## tom (Jun 2, 2003)

My Webpage


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Looks worth the Â£300 investment, very nice.

Good clear picture too.


----------



## tom (Jun 2, 2003)

tom's photo


----------



## gravedodger (Feb 15, 2004)

well done Tom, a rather spendid looking time-piece as well









gravadodger


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

I don't seem to be able to link to Village anymore either. Are they decreasing the level of free stuff?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Village photos are a right PITA to link to for some reason. Nice Tag that


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

I use this now

http://members.freewebs.com/

Just for hosting as a rule, but you can build a site. I have 3 pages so far & no charges.


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Very good Tom

You've come up smelling like Roses that time


----------



## tom (Jun 2, 2003)

My Webpage


----------



## tom (Jun 2, 2003)

AT LAST I SEEM TO HAVE CRACKED IT THE URL IN THE POST ABOVE WORKS>

CAN ANYONE VIEW IT AND IF SO CAN YOU COMMENT ON THE WATCH>

TOM


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I can see it if I cut and paste http://www.kapture-it.co.uk/show2.php?image_id=10039476 into a browser

Love the watch.


----------

